# 13 1/2 year old Golden diagnosed with Cancer



## djoz (Jul 9, 2009)

Hi. New to board. My 13 1/2 year old Golden, Murphy, had developed rather rapidly a lump kind of in the "front arm pit" of his front right leg. He has had fatty deposits since we got him, but this felt different.

We went to the vet on Monday and the look on her face told me everything, and the pathology of the needle aspiration confirmed today that Murphy has a spindle cell sarcoma. We see the oncologist tomorrow.

At 13 1/2, I don't know how much they can do (or how much I want them to do). The tumor is the size of a pear (and it wasn't there 3 months ago) and is growing. He already has hip problems due to age and as this thing grows, he won't be able to get around. He is in such good healthy otherwise. He still is playful and loves to walk and eats well.

I am very conflicted as to how much to put him through. Just looking for support or to hear from others who have been through this.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I haven't gone through this yet, but my thoughts are with you both. We are watching a lump on our Shadow, but the vet seems to think it's nothing. Me on the other hand...


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

Far too many of this have been through this. 3 times for me. Two of my guys made the decision easy on me as they were completely normal until the day it took them over. There was nothing we could do for them. It had mastitized to their chest/lungs.

Nikita, the only female I've ever had, was a different story. I'm not going to get into it here unless someone is really interested, but it was really awful for her 

To be honest, most of us don't even know what to do when it's one of ours, much less someone elses furbaby. But I can tell you we all feel it every time we read one of these stories. We feel for you and your furbaby.

I can only speak for myself, but before I would do anything I would want a good Chest X-Ray done. If the X-Ray is clear, then you are basically back where you started. But if the X-Ray shows it has migrated to the chest/lungs, well, I think you understand what that means.

My thoughts are with you both.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I am so sorry to hear about your guy. I lost my 12 1/2 year old Irish Setter to bone cancer, left rear leg, on July 9, 1997....12 years ago today.

When diagnosed we had 3 options, amputate THAT day, wait a week or so until he was unable to get around and not eatingand then bring him in and send him to the bridge, or do nothing (which of course my vet knew we would never just pretend ther was nothing wrong and let him suffer.) He had gone from limping on a Friday to dragging his leg on Monday. He had arthritis in hi hips and shoulders and we had thought it was his arthritis acting up.

Well, our hearts said amputate, but our common clear thinking said he was already 12, he had arthreitis in his hips and shoulders, and somehow itjust didn't seem fair to put him thru amputation at his age with arthritis. But we turned that"one week" into exactly 10 weeks of spoiling him rotten, taking him fishing every day, letting him eat all thethings dogs are not suppose to eat. He gained weight insead f losing and have a grand 10 weeks. Then on July 8 he was not in the water somuch, not somuch time rying to catch crabs, more time laying in the shade by the car. The next day we found it was in in shoulder and I let him go that day. I could have had himn a couple more days before he would nothave been able to walk, but he ad fun til the last--he had developed a "bunny hop" so he had b een able to be ative.

Had he been younger we probably would have gone amputation. But already past his 12th birthday and with arthritis, it did't seem fair to him and we never regretted our decision to let him have what time he could have enjoying life andthen letting him go.

I lost my golden girl KayCee, May 25 to gastrointestional stromal tumor jus about 48 hoursafter her surgery. She was 8 yrs. 9 months. This May my 7 1/2 year old golde mix had t have surgery twice for mast cell tumor on her left leg. Had amputation been needed, her health is geat and we would have done it.

It is so hard to know what to do and everything has to be taken into consideration--dogs age and health situation, possible outcome of treatments, etc. I only wish you the best of luck for your big guy.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

So very sorry to hear about your fine older goldie Murphy being diagnosed with spindle cell cancer. I have been through this with three goldens, and it is a phase of their lives that takes so much bravery from their humans. I am at ease with my viewpoint on all this, but many people feel differently. For me, when a beloved old friend has an incurable cancer, I do not want him to spend even one day in actual pain. So for me, that means no to surgery, no to chemo and radiation, and no to amputation( for hemangiosarcoma and osteosarcoma). In each case, I have decided to let the dog go before a crisis or a scene of terrible pain/suffering once I was sure there was no hope. There is a hush and grandeur along with the sadness in holding a dog in your arms so he feels safe as he takes his final breaths. I feel better about that than the dog's last memories being a big surgery with a long recovery or not knowing how much pain he is actually suffering since they are so stoic. My dogs though each have had one of the devestating cancers. I am not sure what I would do with a slow progressing cancer that had some true hope of quality time. Only you know what is right for your own dog, and it is normal to feel that what is right is a mystery and you don't know what to do. I am so very sorry about this news about your Murphy


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

So sorry to hear the diagnosis. Having lost a dog to Lymphoma I can feel your pain. I took no extrodinary measures with my Arby as she was 9 and we had some good time together before she told me it was time. Please keep us posted.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I am so very sorry. You will know what is best for your dear baby. Murphy is in my prayers.


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

I'm sorry to read your posting. Many of us have walked this same path. What to do is seldom an easy decision. 

Our girl was over 14 years old when we discovered her cancer. All I can say is make the most of the time left. 

You and Murphy are in our thoughts and our prayers.


----------



## djoz (Jul 9, 2009)

Thank you so much for your support and prayers for Murphy. He was a rescue dog at age 2, but I think he rescued me more than I ever rescued him.

I will post after the oncology visit.

Darlene


----------



## h06ben (May 7, 2009)

Darlene,
Both you and Murphy are in my prayers! I am sure you will know the right thing to do. 
Heather


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am so sorry that you had to find us due to his diagnosis. He looks like a handsome boy with his white face. The seniors have a big place in my heart as my boy is 13 himself. I cant tell you what to do but I know that my boy has a bad heart and alot of health problems so I just enjoy every day I have with him. 
We will say a prayer for you boy and hope for the best for you and him.


----------



## kneubeck (Sep 23, 2008)

My heart goes out to you and to your beloved golden. We put our 12 1/2 year old golden Tanner to rest about a week ago, as he had developed a malignant melanoma whose result would soon be terminal. Making the decision to put Tanner to rest was so hard, and knowing when to do it was even more difficult. Our vet said to think of the three things that our therapy dog most loved to do, and when he no longer expressed interest in doing one or more of those things, it was probably time. One of those interests was eating, and Tanner became progressively slower in choosing to go to his dinner bowl. We opted to have our vet come to our home, and Tanner passed on without pain, relaxed, with great dignity, and surrounded by those who loved him (including our 2 year old golden, his good buddy). As sad as all this has been, I have found great solace in all our memories and photos, and in knowing that the weight of grief that I took on with my decision helped him to avoid suffering. I wish you well and know that you will do the right thing for your good friend, and that you will do it out of love.


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

Hugs to you and Murphy. It is a decision only you can make for your friend and we will be there for you with whatever you choose.


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

djoz said:


> Thank you so much for your support and prayers for Murphy. He was a rescue dog at age 2, but I think he rescued me more than I ever rescued him.
> 
> I will post after the oncology visit.
> 
> Darlene


They have a way of rescuing us, don't they? I am sorry to hear of Murphy's diagnosis. I send prayers for you for wisdom to make the best choice for Murphy . . .


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Darlene
I am so sorry to hear Murphy is going through this. I am hoping that the visit with the oncologist brings you some hope for him. But no matter what should happen remember there is no WRONG choice you can make. There is no black and white choice to make. You can only do what YOU deem as best for you and your handsome boy Murphy and know we will ALL support you in every way we can.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Darlene,

I am so sorry to hear of Murphy's diagnosis. You will know which decision will be best for both you and your beautiful Murphy .. and there are no wrong choices, just very tough ones.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

I am so sorry for your diagnosis. I am late seeing this as I have spent the last week stressing over my own senior dogs cancer diagnosis. My girl is 12 1/2. 

I will watch for your oncologist report. I hope they can help your dog, if that is what you choose to do. I know what you mean about "rescuing you" too. Goldens are the most selfless breed out there in my opinion.

I will keep you in my thoughts too, I am so sorry you are going through this. I truly know the stress you are feeling.


----------



## timberwolf (Apr 1, 2009)

Darlene, I'm so sorry to hear about Murphy.
While I've never had a furry friend with cancer, I did lose my golden boy Ryder to a heart problem at 10 years young. I know it's not easy to be where you are.
Just know that whatever decision you make, you will do it with Murphy's best interest in mind.
Sending prayers and good thoughts your way.
Please keep us updated and take care.


----------



## djoz (Jul 9, 2009)

*oncologist update*

Murphy spent the day at the specialist's office for xrays and biopsy. The doctor said they had to go at the tumor 3 or 4 times because there was a lot of fat in the tumor and he wanted to make sure he got a good sample.

Chest xray-took 3 profiles. 2 of the 3 showed a spot on his lung which he wrote "suspicious of mastastasis" on the report but told us to not jump the gun until we get the biopsy results. But I think we see the writing on the wall.

And the first thing my baby did when he got home? Went out in the backyard and rolled around in the grass like nothing was wrong.

Thank you all so much for the sharing of your stories and the connection you have made to me over the last 24 hours. We are going to take the weekend to just love our dog and celebrate our daughter's 17th birthday and make some hard choices come Tuesday.

Darlene


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

We are still hoping and praying for a postivie diagnosis on Tuesday. Until then just love and spoil him. And give him a big piece of cake for your daughters birthday.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

It makes me so sad to hear this. Whatever the outcome of the tests, whatever treatment you choose for him, love him lots, take tons of pictures, and spoil him rotten. I've been where you are, my heart goes out to you.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Darlene, I just saw this thread and I am so sorry to hear your handsome guy is sick. You will know what is best when you get a full report on his condition. I had to put my golden angel Sandy to sleep when she was 12 its so hard, but for her, it was the right time...for me it would never be the right time...Please keep us posted on your handsome guy. xxoo


----------



## Sivin (Nov 23, 2006)

I am so sorry you and Murphy are going through this. With our Jodie the end was relatively easy -- as easy as these things can be. The several months leading up to the diagnosis of lymposarcoma of the spleen presented us with some strange symptoms, most of which resolved themselves with medication or without, so when a biopsy was taken to confirm the vet's suspicion we were not shocked, though greatly saddened. She was a few months under 12 at the time.

The vet said he could try chemo, which might give her up to a year -- or might not -- and it was about $2,000 and the dog hated going to the vet. We opted for some potent oral cancer medications, so an oral version of chemo and she did well. There was some initial nausea, which was treated successfully, and the last couple months of her life were good and quality-filled. 

You will know when it's time, if it comes to this. I hope it doesn't, but as responsible pet owners we all have to accept that saying goodbye to that beloved life is just as important as the initial welcoming of it was. 

Jodie will be gone three years this August 31st. She would have turned 12 the following November. We remember the happy times we had with her every day.

We will be thinking of you all.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Darlene, I'm so sad that your lovely fella Murphy got this crappy diagnosis. Please do remember that whatever treatment decisions you make, if any, you've got Murphy's best interests at heart. No decision is wrong when it's made with love. It helps to determine some "quality of life" parameters before you ever cross those bridges, so you will have a yardstick against which to measure how much Murphy is enjoying his life. Spoil him rotten, take loads of pictures, cut some locks of his coat to treasure, make a clay pawprint....just keep creating wonderful memories.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Just checking back to see what the oncologists had to say. Keeping our paws and fingered crossed the results will be better than you are expecting. Glad to hear you are planning on celebrating this weekend. ENJOY!


----------



## djoz (Jul 9, 2009)

*PM thank you's*

I thought I hit submit reply, but I must not have. But if this is posted twice,sorry.

I have tried to reply to the pm's I have gotten, but I am getting a message that I must post 15 times before I can pm. So in the meantime...

Thank you to all of you who sent me pm's with your stories, well wishes and support. The outpouring of kindness has been overwhelming both in private and on the board. It truly does help. It is making this difficult time much more peaceful and calm.

Here is a picture today of "Murph of the Serengeti" as we call him since he likes to lay and survey the great plains of our backyard like a lion. As you can tell he is in good spirits today!
Darlene


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

awww great picture!!


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

djoz said:


> I thought I hit submit reply, but I must not have. But if this is posted twice,sorry.
> 
> I have tried to reply to the pm's I have gotten, but I am getting a message that I must post 15 times before I can pm. So in the meantime...
> 
> ...


What a GREAT picture of a very happy boy! Such a handsome man.


----------



## djoz (Jul 9, 2009)

*Got Biopsy results-not good*

The vet gave us the biopsy results today. Hemangiosarcoma. Because of where the tumor is, it would require an amputation of his right front leg along with removal of a portion of his chest wall if surgery were an option. This would not address the lung lesion.

The vet suggested chemo, but stated Murphy is in advanced stage and would probably just be slowing the growth down and not be a cure. His time frame was on the shorter end of 4-6 months.

If any good in this, I started working with an organic diet-beef, chicken, veggies, herbs... And I got to tell you, Murphy has been in such good spirits since starting to try the different foods. He wants to walk more and is much more playful-he even chased a ball yesterday. The vet stated the cancer diet is more for lymphoma's, but I think Murph's quality of life is going to be better for it.

So there it is. I haven't cried yet-maybe it hasn't hit me because he is acting so well. We will decide what we are going to do in the next couple of days, but I think we are just going to keep him at home with us and spend as much quality time as we can.

Darlene


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

I am so sorry Darlene. Not a good prognosis, love on him while you can. We are here for you, again I am so sorry. Quality time, you are right!


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Darlene that is a real crumby diagnosis, I am so sorry. I think what you are doing for him with his diet and making each day extra special for him is just wonderful. Try your best to celebrate him as much as you can now, and I know it will be very difficult at times. But there will be too much time later to cry. 
My best to Murhppy, you and yours in this very difficult time.


----------



## Sophie's slave (Jul 1, 2007)

Darlene, I'm so very sorry. He's such a happy boy, as we can see from his photo! Continue to love Murphy as you always have, make beautiful memories, give kisses at every possible moment. He knows and will always know, that you love him.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Darlene

I am so sorry. Like I said in my PM I am in the same boat (different cancer) I completely know what you are going through. 

Murphy is a lucky boy to have you, make his days as special as you can. We are spoiling Maxine rotten! Too bad they can't get together. 

I hope both our dogs defy the odds, and stay happy and comfortable as long as possible. 

{{hugs}} to you and Murphy!


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Just now reading about poor Murphy. Whatever you decide to do will be with Murphy's happiness and well-being at heart. Hemangiosarcoma takes so many of our beloved goldens, including my Gage in January 2008. Treasure every precious moment with Murphy, take lots of pictures, and spoil him rotten.


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

Darlene I am so sorry to hear about Murphy's diagnosis. He is such a handsome boy and we can never have enough time with them. I hope you are able to enjoy the days ahead while he feels well and take lots of time to spoil him. Take lots of pictures. It will be a treasure to have forever. Keep us updated and post pictures of your boy anytime!!


----------



## Northwind (Jun 26, 2009)

I lost my Katie to a meningioma in August of 2007 after about a 7 month fight. I spent upwards of 6,000USD trying to save her, but in the end I lost her to pneumonia at MedVet in Columbus, OH. I go back and forth on whether or not I did the right thing, for me and for Katie. Her quality of life certainly suffered towards the end, but I spent many hours holding her, snuggling her, and just letting her know just how much I loved her.

Now that I have Kaiah (my 2nd Golden, she'll be two in December), I often ask myself how I'd handle any similar situation what I would do... and I honestly don't know. Any cancer treatment will cost a great deal of money, and in the end you have to look at your friend and make that decision. My father has Katie's brother Max, who has been diagnosed with sarcoma and has been given 3-6 months. He's almost 13, and my Dad and our vet have made the decision to make him comfortable instead of putting him through any additional suffering than necessary. Now if Max were only 2-3 years old, the decision might be different, but as it stands Max has had a wonderful life, has seen and done things most people never get to do, he's not in pain and is loving all the ice cream and treats he can handle... but he's known for a while his time is coming to an end. Somehow they know... 

It's always a difficult decision on when it's the right time to say goodbye, but I feel it's our ultimate responsibility to give our pets a humane and painless farewell, it's a small price to pay for all the love and unwavering affection our companions have given us.

I'll say a prayer for you and Murphy...


----------



## Doreens (Mar 1, 2007)

Im so sorry to hear the news about Murphy. It is so hard when they are such a big part of our life. I am going through some things now with my Girl Tara who has just turned 13 in April. So Im waiting for blood tests to come back.

Murphy is lucky to have had such a great family caring for him all these years. Enjoy each day with Murphy & love him & spoil him.

Please keep us posted. Big hugs & Kisses to Murphy


----------

